# Baby Girl letting her dad rub her nose to sleep



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Damien came down a couple days ago and I can tell Baby Girl missed her lol he held her while I cleaned the cage (typical :lol: ) and started rubbing her nose til she plopped down and went onto her side, then fell asleep. Cutest thing ever lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOpVj0SE ... e=youtu.be


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

A-Dor-A-Ble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So precious


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

So sweet and trusting!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

lol shes REALLY trusting with him, me? nope lol!! She huffs at me a lot, but im the nail clipper/bath giver  Oh well I love her still and when she does finally unball for me, we have a blast. I was able to do this once though two nights ago, and she fell asleep also. shes so precious!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hehehehe so cute!


----------

